# Gun recoil & scope pic at bullet impact



## ELCOYOTE (Jan 26, 2012)

Very important to me is to be able to see the bullet impact on the coyote. I shoot an AR-15 cal 223 and a Sako vixen cal 222 and enjoy seeing the bullet impact on the coyote. I have found this to be missing with larger calibers and more rifle bounce when I shot larger calibers (22-250 and 243.) Is this a problem for anybody besides me ??


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## scottmilk9 (Sep 16, 2011)

You can put a muzzle brake on your larger calibers to reduce the recoil/jump of the gun. The down side is it makes it a lot louder so make sure you wear proper ear protection.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You need to work on your shooting positions. I have trouble when shooting from poor shooting positions and odd angles. When in a solid position there is a little movement but the rifle is still enough to see the impact or it settles back before the impact.

With rifles that recoil very little it is easy to get great accuracy from poor positions. Larger calibers let you know you are doing it wrong very fast.

Chuck Norris originally wrote the first dictionary. The definition for each word is as follows - A swift roundhouse kick to the face.


----------

